# Caio Terra 5 Day BJJ Camp



## shinobi (Sep 7, 2010)

*Caio Terra 4 times BJJ world champion is doing a 5 day camp in the Algarve Portugal 21st-25th Feb 2012*

*
**Caio.Terra Camp : Shinobi Academy, SURFJITSU,CAIO TERRA*


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

if interested in this, when would we need to get to the location? nearest airport? and guessing mostly gi based?wonder how much 3 gi weigh..lol


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

and Im sure the info is there but best place to stay?


----------

